# Izoard XP 2012 - Different from previous?



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

hey everyone,

in reading up on road bikes, i've been catching snippets of talk about the new Wilier Izoard XP frame being different from the previous years... is this true? if it is true, how is it different?

thanks!


----------



## pmuller (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking at Wilier's web page looks like only the color scheme has changed. The 2012 has the exact same geometry of the 2011 model.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

maybe the difference started with the 2011 model... is that when they changed it to Izoard "XP" instead of just Izoard?


----------



## Sharkvictim (Oct 19, 2011)

*2011 Wilier Izoard XP*

Wilier Izoard Pix!! I have put 55 miles on this new machine and it rides amazing!! Wilier you rock!!

Out,
Sharkvictim


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

it really is a good-looking bike. so tempting to get one. 

from reading your other thread, sharkvictim, you said you test rode the pinarello fpquattro and the colnago clx 2.0 ... correct?

could you give some of your impressions of those?


----------



## pbd (Mar 1, 2011)

knightev said:


> maybe the difference started with the 2011 model... is that when they changed it to Izoard "XP" instead of just Izoard?


2010 and before, it was the Izoard.
2011 and 2012 it is the Izoard XP.

There are 3 differences.

1) The paint jobs, of course, which change every year.

2) The outermost layer of carbon was changed from the woven multidirectional sheeting on the Izoard to unidirectional on the Izoard XP. This change is essentially cosmetic only. The "woven" looks better, but provides essentially no structural benefits beyond the unidirectional fibers you see on the Izoard XP. The unidirectional fiber is simply cheaper and not as pretty.

3) The fork on the Izoard was all carbon, including carbon steerer tube, whereas the Izoard XP uses a carbon fork with an aluminum steerer tube. This adds some weight, but makes it much more fool-proof and user friendly. Carbon doesn't like clamping forces, so the aluminum steerer is much more resilient and easier to work with; a torque wrench isn't required for the aluminum.


----------

